# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Ερώτηση για FET

## ALAMAN

Μπορεί κάποιος να εξηγήσει το λόγο που όταν ένα jfet ή ένα mosfet έρχεται στον κόρο, υπάρχει πτώση τάση Vds;
Στα bjt όταν έχουμε κόρο η τάση Vce είναι θεωρητικά 0, πρακτικά γύρω στα 25mV ενώ το ρεύμα εξαρτάται από το φορτίο.
Ενώ πχ στο jfet για παράδειγμα, για μια βραχυκυκλωμένη πύλη (Vgs=0) το ρεύμα εξαρτάται από το φορτίο και την πτώση Vds
Άρα καταναλώνει περισσότερη ενέργεια από τα bjt;
Το ερώτημα προέκυψε επειδή προσπαθούσα να φτιάξω έναν PWM με ρύθμιση και περιορισμό ρεύματος και στο ψάξιμο είδα
πως τα fet είναι η καλύτερη λύση όσον αφορά τον περιορισμό. Απλά κόλισα λίγο στην κατάσταση κόρου, βλέποντας και από
χαρακτηριστηκές και από simulation πως για να έχουμε ροή ρεύματος στο κανάλι απαραίτητα θα υπάρχει και πτώση τάσης Vds
εκτός αν το φορτίο είναι πολύ μεγάλο.

----------


## Dragonborn

Το FET δεν εμφανίζει το φαινόμενο του κόρου (saturation). Όταν η πύλη (gate) γίνει πολύ "θετική", τότε το FET συμπεριφέρεται σαν μια πολύ μικρή αντίσταση (Rds,on).

----------


## FILMAN

Νομίζω ότι έχεις μπερδέψει τα JFET και τα MOSFET. Προκειμένου για υλικά καναλιού Ν, το JFET με μηδενική Vgs συμπεριφέρεται ως *πηγή ρεύματος* ενώ το MOSFET απλώς *δεν άγει*. Αντίθετα, με θετική Vgs το MOSFET άγει (αν αυτή είναι αρκετά μεγάλη μπαίνει και στον κόρο) ενώ στο JFET συνήθως δεν δίνουμε θετική τάση στο G ως προς το S διότι τότε η επαφή G-S πολώνεται ορθά με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει ρεύμα πύλης (το οποίο μάλιστα πρέπει να περιοριστεί εξωτερικά όπως ακριβώς συμβαίνει στην επαφή B-E σε ένα NPN BJT), και εκτός αυτού σε αυτή την κατάσταση η λειτουργία του JFET δεν έχει κάποια χρησιμότητα. Για να αποκόψει το JFET χρειάζεται *αρνητική* τάση στο G ως προς το S.

Υ.Γ. Στα παραπάνω όπου λέω για MOSFET, εννοώ MOSFET πύκνωσης. MOSFET απογύμνωσης πρέπει να είστε πολύ τυχεροί για να συναντήσετε στην πράξη.

----------


## Dragonborn

Δεν τα έχω μπερδέψει, γι'αυτό έχω το "θετική" σε εισαγωγικά.

----------


## ALAMAN

> Νομίζω ότι έχεις μπερδέψει τα JFET και τα MOSFET. Προκειμένου για υλικά καναλιού Ν, το JFET με μηδενική Vgs συμπεριφέρεται ως *πηγή ρεύματος* ενώ το MOSFET απλώς *δεν άγει*. Αντίθετα, με θετική Vgs το MOSFET άγει (αν αυτή είναι αρκετά μεγάλη μπαίνει και στον κόρο) ενώ στο JFET συνήθως δεν δίνουμε θετική τάση στο G ως προς το S διότι τότε η επαφή G-S πολώνεται ορθά με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει ρεύμα πύλης (το οποίο μάλιστα πρέπει να περιοριστεί εξωτερικά όπως ακριβώς συμβαίνει στην επαφή B-E σε ένα NPN BJT), και εκτός αυτού σε αυτή την κατάσταση η λειτουργία του JFET δεν έχει κάποια χρησιμότητα. Για να αποκόψει το JFET χρειάζεται *αρνητική* τάση στο G ως προς το S.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Στα παραπάνω όπου λέω για MOSFET, εννοώ MOSFET πύκνωσης. MOSFET απογύμνωσης πρέπει να είστε πολύ τυχεροί για να συναντήσετε στην πράξη.



Ναι το γνωρίζω αυτό, απλά βλέπω για το JFET, πως σε κατάσταση κόρου, με Vgs=0v και Vds > Vp, σύμφωνα με τις χαρακτηριστηκές έχουμε ένα σταθερό ρεύμα το οποίο *μπορεί μόνο να μειωθεί* εφαρμόζοντας *αρνητικότερη* ως προς την πηγή τάση. Άρα εφόσον έχουμε σταθερό ρεύμα και μια πτώση τάσης υπάρχει εσωτερική αντίσταση (μεταβαλόμενη σε συνάρτηση της Vds - εφόσον Id παραμένει θεωρ σχεδόν σταθερό), άρα σε αυτήν την κατάσταση που ονομάζουμε κόρο υπάρχει καταναλισκόμενη ισχύς!
Σε αντίθεση με τα NPN BJT που σε κατάσταση κόρου έχουν Vce = 0 και Ic = τάση τροφοδοσίας / ωμικό φορτίο, άρα 0 καταναλισκόμενη ισχύς άρα πιο αποδοτικά
σε χρήση διακόπτη PWM.
Τα mosfet δεν τα έχω κοιτάξει πολύ καλά σε θεωρία. Σε simulation είδα πως θέλουν πολύ θετικότερη τάση από την τάση κατωφλίου για να οδηγηθούν σε σκληρό κόρο και να συμπεριφερθούν όπως τα BJT δηλαδή μέγιστο ρεύμα και Vds = σχεδόν 0

----------


## FILMAN

> Δεν τα έχω μπερδέψει, γι'αυτό έχω το "θετική" σε εισαγωγικά.



Βασικά αναφερόμουνα στον Γιώργο!
Πάντως υπάρχει κόρος και στα MOSFET, αν και η φύση του είναι εντελώς διαφορετική απ' ότι στα BJT.




> Ναι το γνωρίζω αυτό, απλά βλέπω για το JFET, πως σε κατάσταση κόρου, με Vgs=0v και Vds > Vp, σύμφωνα με τις χαρακτηριστηκές έχουμε ένα σταθερό ρεύμα το οποίο *μπορεί μόνο να μειωθεί* εφαρμόζοντας *αρνητικότερη* ως προς την πηγή τάση. Άρα εφόσον έχουμε σταθερό ρεύμα και μια πτώση τάσης υπάρχει εσωτερική αντίσταση (μεταβαλόμενη σε συνάρτηση της Vds - εφόσον Id παραμένει θεωρ σχεδόν σταθερό), άρα σε αυτήν την κατάσταση που ονομάζουμε κόρο υπάρχει καταναλισκόμενη ισχύς!



Σωστά! Είναι αυτό που σου είπα και πριν, ότι με VGS = 0 συμπεριφέρονται ως πηγές ρεύματος. Σκέψου όμως ότι τα JFET δεν χρησιμοποιούνται ποτέ ως διακόπτες κάποιου σεβαστού φορτίου! Το πολύ - πολύ να τα δεις ως διακόπτες σε καμιά διάταξη sample & hold! Σκέψου επίσης ότι δεν υπάρχουν καν JFET ισχύος!




> Σε αντίθεση με τα NPN BJT που σε κατάσταση κόρου έχουν Vce = 0 και Ic = τάση τροφοδοσίας / ωμικό φορτίο, άρα 0 καταναλισκόμενη ισχύς άρα πιο αποδοτικά
> σε χρήση διακόπτη PWM.



Σωστά!




> Τα mosfet δεν τα έχω κοιτάξει πολύ καλά σε θεωρία. Σε simulation είδα πως θέλουν πολύ θετικότερη τάση από την τάση κατωφλίου για να οδηγηθούν σε σκληρό κόρο και να συμπεριφερθούν όπως τα BJT δηλαδή μέγιστο ρεύμα και Vds = σχεδόν 0



Ναι. Και επειδή υπάρχουν είδη με εξωφρενικά μικρή RDS πολύ συχνά συμφέρει η χρήση τους έναντι ενός BJT ίδιας ισχύος, ειδικά αν σκεφτείς ότι δεν έχουν απαίτηση για ρεύμα πύλης (αυτό δεν ισχύει όμως για γρήγορο switching).

----------


## ALAMAN

Βασικά το ήθελα για PWM επάνω σε led και επειδή η τάση τροφοδοσίας μου είναι 12V
με ένα bjt switching το ρεύμα θα ήταν ανεξέλεγκτο. θα μου πείτε τώρα, βάλε αντίσταση ή limiter με δεύτερο bjt. Απλά ήθελα να παίξω λίγο με τα jfet να δω αν μπορεί να γίνει με ένα εξάρτημα. Σκεφτόμουν πως αν ανέβαζα την πηγή στα 5V με μια αντίσταση R = 5 / 0,3Α και έδινα στην πύλη παλμό 0 - 5v θα είχα Vgs = 0v και -5v, άρα θα ανοιγόκλεινε η πηγή ρεύματος δίνοντας 0Α off - 0,3Α on. Το θέμα είναι ότι από τα 7v (12v-5v πτώση αντίστασης) και με ρεύμα 0,3Α το led θα φάει 3,2 νομίζω άρα τα 3,8 θα πέσουν στην επαφή drain-source οπότε θα έχουμε καταναλισκόμενη ισχύ και στο fet. Σημαντική απώλεια!

----------


## FILMAN

Βασικά, σε γραμμική λειτουργία, καμία σημασία δεν έχει αν το εξάρτημα που θα περιορίσει το ρεύμα στο LED σου είναι ένα BJT, ένα JFET ή μια απλή αντίσταση. Ό,τι και να είναι αυτό θα έχει την ίδια καταναλισκόμενη ισχύ.

Αν θες να μην έχεις τέτοιες απώλειες θα χρειαστεί να προσθέσεις αναγκαστικά ένα πηνίο στο κύκλωμά σου.

----------


## ALAMAN

Το πηνιο κατά τη φόρτιση δεν θα χρειαστεί ισχύ;
Μιλάς για τα πηνία που χρησιμοποιούν στα παλμοτροφοδοτικά;

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, θα χρειαστεί, αλλά αυτή θα του παρασχεθεί από ένα *κορεσμένο* ημιαγωγό. Οπότε δεν έχεις πουθενά υψηλή ωμική αντίσταση, δηλαδή κατανάλωση.

----------


## ALAMAN

Έχεις κάποιο σχέδιο για να καταλάβω;
Σε σειρά με τον ημιαγωγό και το led δεν θα κάνει soft start?
ενώ σε αποκοπή θα εκφορτίζεται το πηνίο.

----------


## FILMAN

Ακριβώς. Έτσι θα ελέγχεις το ρεύμα του LED μέσω του ON-OFF του ημιαγωγού χωρίς να παρεμβάλλονται αντιστάσεις.

----------


## ALAMAN

πρακτικα τι πηνιο θα χρειαστω? Μπορώ καπως να θπολογισω την τιμή του βαση του ρεύματος του fet?

----------


## FILMAN

Καταρχήν πες μας τι LED σκοπεύεις να ανάψεις

----------


## ALAMAN

3 -  3,4v
350mA max νομίζω 
1W 90-110lm
ειχα ανοίξει ενα θέμα γιαυτό.

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις αυτό το free running κύκλωμα. Ο πυκνωτής με το ? μπαίνει για να μην δουλεύει το κύκλωμα σε υπερβολικά υψηλή συχνότητα με αντίτιμο μια λίγο χειρότερη σταθεροποίηση του ρεύματος του LED. Αν θες να αλλάξεις το ρεύμα του LED πρέπει να τροποποιήσεις την τιμή της R4. Πάντως με την τιμή που της έχω δώσει θα πρέπει να έχεις ρεύμα γύρω στα 350mA.

----------

klik (21-10-13)

----------


## ALAMAN

Α ξέχασα να πώ πως το pwm το ήθελα για ρύθμιση του ρεύματος μέσω μεταβολής του duty cycle., δε θέλω σταθερή τιμή ρεύματος.
Απλά ένα περιορισμό στα 300-350mA max
Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω όταν άγει το T2 μετά από λίγο πολώνεται το Τ1 και το Τ2 πάει στην αποκοπή και συνεχίζει βρόγχος;

Στην ουσία το πηνίο πώς βοηθάει;, απ ότι καταλαβαίνω η R4 δημιουργεί σταθερό ρεύμα. Το πηνίο φορτίζεται κατά τον κόρο και εκφορτίζεται
στην αποκοπή. Κατά τη φόρτιση του πηνίου το led ανάβει και κατά την εκφόρτιση το πηνίο έχει αντίθετη πολικότητα άρα το led δεν ανάβει.
Όταν το Τ2 είναι στον κόρο το ρεύμα που διαρρέει το πηνίο αυξάνεται σταδιακά (λογαρυθμικά?) ενώ η τάση μειώνεται αντίστροφα.
Ποιό το ουσιαστικό μας κέρδος αν δεν υπήρχε και δίναμε στο led ένα σταθερό παλμικό ρεύμα με χ συχνότητα από μια πηγή ρεύματος;

----------


## klik

Αν έχεις πηγή ρεύματος με lm317 ή τρανζίστορ στη γραμμική περιοχή θα έχεις σημαντικές απώλειες σε θερμότητα.
 Με χρήση παλμών και τρανζίστορ στον κόρο, δεν έχεις σοβαρές απώλειες, αλλά έχεις μεγάλα ρεύματα κατά την διάρκεια του παλμού προς το led και το led δεν θα είναι πολύ χαρούμενο.
Εδώ παρεμβάλλεται το πηνίο και περιορίζει την απότομη άνοδο του ρεύματος.

----------


## klik

Η R4 δεν περιορίζει το ρεύμα, πολώνει τη βάση του αριστερού τρανζίστορ ώστε να έχουμε ταλάντωση. Μόλις άγει το δεξί, η τάση στην R4 κάνει το αριστερό να άγει, οπότε "κλείνει" το δεξί κλπ.

----------


## ALAMAN

αρα το πηνιο κάνει μονο σοφτ σταρτ, και το αριστερό τρανζίστορ αγει πριν προλάβει να αυξηθεί πολυ το ρεύμα? αρα κόβεται καπου στην καμπύλη?

----------


## klik

Ακριβώς, κόβεται πριν φτάσει στην μέγιστη τιμή το ρεύμα. Η R4 (με τον C?) καθορίζει το σημείο αποκοπής του δεξιού τρανζίστορ.

----------


## ALAMAN

και τώρα για να επαναφέρουμε το θέμα, τι μοσφετ θα μπορουσαμε να βάλουμε? θα θελα να αντέχει 2Α για μελοντικα φορτια. να δουλεύει μέχρι τα 50khz. 
τα nmos δεν αγουν αν πολωσεις την πυλη θετικοτερα απο την πηγη πανω απο καποια τιμή? στην προσομοίωση που ειχα κάνει ήθελε πολύ υψηλότερη ταση απο την ταση κατωφλιου. σε αντιθεση με τα bjt που με μια ταση vbe ερχεται στον κορο

----------


## FILMAN

Καταρχήν να ευχαριστήσω τον Κώστα (klik) που με κάλυψε όσον αφορά τις απορίες σου!

Όσο για αυτό:




> Κατά τη φόρτιση του πηνίου το led ανάβει και κατά την εκφόρτιση το πηνίο έχει αντίθετη πολικότητα άρα το led δεν ανάβει.



Όχι. Το LED ανάβει συνέχεια. Όταν το Τ2 άγει, περνάει ρεύμα από τη διαδρομή: Θετική τροφοδοσία - LED1 - L1 - T2 - R4 - γείωση. Όταν το Τ2 δεν άγει, περνάει ρεύμα από τη διαδρομή: LED1 - L1 - D1 (κάνει κύκλο δηλ.). Φυσικά, σε αυτή τη δεύτερη περίπτωση το ρεύμα δεν γίνεται να ρέει για απεριόριστο χρόνο, διότι όταν μηδενιστεί η αποθηκευμένη μαγνητική ενέργεια στο πηνίο θα σταματήσει και το ρεύμα. Όμως εμείς μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε να ξαναάγει το Τ2 προτού συμβεί αυτό, ώστε το ρεύμα μέσα από το LED να μη σταματάει ποτέ και μάλιστα να έχει και μικρή κυμάτωση αν θέλουμε. Αυτό το κανονίζουμε μέσω του C2.




> και τώρα για να επαναφέρουμε το θέμα, τι μοσφετ θα μπορουσαμε να βάλουμε? θα θελα να αντέχει 2Α για μελοντικα φορτια. να δουλεύει μέχρι τα 50khz.



2SK2989




> τα nmos δεν αγουν αν πολωσεις την πυλη θετικοτερα απο την πηγη πανω απο καποια τιμή?



Μην τα λες NMOS γιατί αυτό σημαίνει κάτι διαφορετικό. Είναι MOSFET καναλιού Ν, και ναι, δουλεύουν έτσι όπως λες.




> στην προσομοίωση που ειχα κάνει ήθελε πολύ υψηλότερη ταση απο την ταση κατωφλιου. σε αντιθεση με τα bjt που με μια ταση vbe ερχεται στον κορο



Η τάση κατωφλίου είναι γενικά μεταξύ 2 και 4V. Εννοείται ότι για να το δουλέψεις στον κόρο θέλει μεγαλύτερη τάση. Πολλές φορές τα δουλεύουμε με τάσεις οδήγησης 12 ... 15V λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και την ταχύτητα λειτουργίας αλλά αυτό δεν είναι επί του παρόντος. Εννοείτε βέβαια πως δεν θα βρεις MOSFET που να άγουν με VGS = 700mV όπως τα τρανζίστορ, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι τα τρανζίστορ είναι πιο βολικά στην οδήγηση.

----------


## ALAMAN

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις!  :Smile: 

Κάτι ακόμα, πώς μπορώ να υπολογίσω το μέγεθος του πηνίου σε H για μια δεδομένη max τιμή ρεύματος και ένα δεδομένο χρόνο μετάβασης;
Στο ιντερνετ βρήκα διάφορους τύπους για κυκλώματα σειράς L-R αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν η αντίσταση σειράς είναι πραγματική ή η εσωτερική αντίσταση του πηνίου.
πχ http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu...mgele/indt.gif
Αν ισχύει το 2ο, πώς θα ξέρω την αντίσταση του πηνίου όταν δεν έχω το πηνίο;
πχ έστω ότι το mosfet θα ανοιγοκλείνει στα 20kHz με μεταβαλλόμενο duty cycle και θέλουμε να περνάει max 300mA. Η τάση τροφοδοσίας είναι 12V, και προφανώς αν έχουμε
max 300mA, στο led θα έχουμε πτώση τάσης 3,2V αν θυμάμαι καλά, οπότε τα υπόλοιπα πάνε στο πηνίο. Πόσα mH θα χρειαστώ;

Τώρα που είδα το datasheet του 2SK2989, η δίοδος που έχει μεταξύ drain-source σε τί χρησιμεύει; Την βλέπω στα περισσότερα mosfet...

----------


## ALAMAN

Σύμφωνα με αυτό
http://www.pronine.ca/indimp.htm
όπως λέει και από την εξίσωση Z = 2πFL
Αν θέλουμε ρεύμα 0,3Α με τάση στο πηνίο 8,8V (εφόσον τα 3,2 θα πέσουν στο led) θέλουμε αντίσταση πηνίου 31Ω
άρα υπολογίζουμε 250μH

----------


## mtzag

μια που εχετε το θεμα θελω και εγω να οδηγησω ενα p mosfet συγκεκριμενα αυτο http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/FD/FDW252P.pdf
και θελω ενα driver γιατι η οδηγηση θα γινει στα 31.25khz ή 62.5khz απο ενα μΕ και αν δεν βαλω driver θα γινει ψητο.

Πως μπορω να υπολογισω τι driver θελω ακριβως ? και μετα που θα τον υπολογισω τι εξαρτημα θα χρειαστω κατα προτιμηση απο το ebay ?
Το ξερω οτι ειναι καπως αυτο που ρωταω.. αλλα αν μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει

Υπαρχουνε μηπως mosfets παρομοιων προδιαγραφων οχι απαραιτητα p αλλα και n που να εχουνε μικρη χωριτικοτητα πυλης και να μπορεις να τα οδηγεις
σε αυτες τις συχνοτητες απο το ρευμα της εξοδου του μΕ που ειναι ελαχιστο ?

----------


## FILMAN

Βασικά αυτό που χρειάζεται να έχεις υπόψη σου είναι ότι το ρεύμα σε ένα πηνίο αλλάζει γραμμικά όταν η τάση στα άκρα του είναι σταθερή. Η σχέση είναι V = L (dI / dt).

Η δίοδος στα MOSFET μπαίνει για να εμποδίζει την ορθή πόλωση και κατά συνέπεια τη ροή ρεύματος στην επαφή εκροής - υποστρώματος.

Driver που να οδηγεί MOSFET καναλιού Ρ δεν ξέρω. Μπορείς όμως να κάνεις driving με διακριτά εξαρτήματα.

----------


## ALAMAN

> μια που εχετε το θεμα θελω και εγω να οδηγησω ενα p mosfet συγκεκριμενα αυτο http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/FD/FDW252P.pdf
> και θελω ενα driver γιατι η οδηγηση θα γινει στα 31.25khz ή 62.5khz απο ενα μΕ και αν δεν βαλω driver θα γινει ψητο.
> 
> Πως μπορω να υπολογισω τι driver θελω ακριβως ? και μετα που θα τον υπολογισω τι εξαρτημα θα χρειαστω κατα προτιμηση απο το ebay ?
> Το ξερω οτι ειναι καπως αυτο που ρωταω.. αλλα αν μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει
> 
> Υπαρχουνε μηπως mosfets παρομοιων προδιαγραφων οχι απαραιτητα p αλλα και n που να εχουνε μικρη χωριτικοτητα πυλης και να μπορεις να τα οδηγεις
> σε αυτες τις συχνοτητες απο το ρευμα της εξοδου του μΕ που ειναι ελαχιστο ?



γιατί να γίνει ψητό;
Το μόνο που πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι να εξασφαλίζει τις τάσεις λειτουργίας, αφού θέλει τάση πύλης αρνητικότερη της πηγής για να άγει αλλά εντός κάποιων ορίων.
Συγκεκριμένα είναι Vgs = +-12V
Για δες εδώ ένα ωραίο κυκλωματάκι
http://i.stack.imgur.com/AyyEB.png

Ποιά η ουσιαστική διαφορά του P channel από το N; Δηλαδή γιατί να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος P channel αντί για N;

----------


## ALAMAN

> Βασικά αυτό που χρειάζεται να έχεις υπόψη σου είναι ότι το ρεύμα σε ένα πηνίο αλλάζει γραμμικά όταν η τάση στα άκρα του είναι σταθερή. Η σχέση είναι V = L (dI / dt).



Και η συχνότητα; δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο;
Η τάση στα άκρα του πηνίου δεν είναι πάντα σταθερή, εφόσον το ρεύμα αυξάνεται γραμμικά η τάση στο led θα αρχίσει να αυξάνεται άρα θα μειώνεται και η τάση στο πηνίο. Η υπόλοιπη τάση 12-Vled θα μοιραστεί σε Vds+VL

----------


## ALAMAN

Τελικώς, τα mosfet συγκριτικά με τα transistor εφόσον ακόμα και σε λειτουργία σκληρού κόρου έχουν μεγάλη πτώση τάσης (συγκριτικά με τα bjt πάντα) για ποιό λόγο χρησιμοποιούνται περισσότερο 
πχ σε ενισχυτές, switcing κτλ;
Παράδειγμα βλέπω πως το 2SK2989, με Vgs = 10V και Id = 2.5A έχει Rds - 0.15Ω max Δηλαδή 0,375V 0.937W
Εκτός του ότι μπορούμε να πούμε πως ελέγχεται αποκλειστικά με τάση, λόγω μονωμένης πύλης, τί άλλο μας προσφέρει;

----------


## mtzag

> γιατί να γίνει ψητό;
> Το μόνο που πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι να εξασφαλίζει τις τάσεις λειτουργίας, αφού θέλει τάση πύλης αρνητικότερη της πηγής για να άγει αλλά εντός κάποιων ορίων.
> Συγκεκριμένα είναι Vgs = +-12V
> Για δες εδώ ένα ωραίο κυκλωματάκι
> http://i.stack.imgur.com/AyyEB.png
> 
> Ποιά η ουσιαστική διαφορά του P channel από το N; Δηλαδή γιατί να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος P channel αντί για N;



Σε χαρακτηριστικα γενικα τα n mosfets ειναι καλυτερα αλλα τα p εχουνε το πλεονεκτημα οτι αμα κανεις οδηγηση high side θες μικρη ταση στην πυλη ανω στα n θες μεγαλη ταση που ισως να ειναι πρακτικα αδυνατον να την βρεις.
Οταν εχεις εφαρμογη pwm η πυλη εχει χωριτητκοτητα με αποτελεσμα να καθυστερει να πιασει την ταση που απαιτειτε για να ειναι στον κορεσμο και ετσι δεν εχεις καθετα μετωπα με αποτελεσμα
να σπαταλαει χρονο στην ενεργο περιοχη αρα να εχει αυξημενες ενεργειακες απωλειες.

Το κυκλωμα που δινεις σιγουρα θα βελτιωσει το πραγμα αισθητα αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι μπορει να δωσει 1.5 - 2 Α οδηγηση που θελει η πυλη για να εχει καλα καθετα μετωπα
γι αυτο επειδη γενικα περιπλεκει το κυκλωμα με πολλα transistors υπαρχουνε οι ολοκληρωμενοι mosfet drivers ενα τετοιο ψαχνω που να το κανω ευκολα και σιγουρα.

----------


## mtzag

> Τελικώς, τα mosfet συγκριτικά με τα transistor εφόσον ακόμα και σε λειτουργία σκληρού κόρου έχουν μεγάλη πτώση τάσης (συγκριτικά με τα bjt πάντα) για ποιό λόγο χρησιμοποιούνται περισσότερο 
> πχ σε ενισχυτές, switcing κτλ;
> Παράδειγμα βλέπω πως το 2SK2989, με Vgs = 10V και Id = 2.5A έχει Rds - 0.15Ω max Δηλαδή 0,375V 0.937W
> Εκτός του ότι μπορούμε να πούμε πως ελέγχεται αποκλειστικά με τάση, λόγω μονωμένης πύλης, τί άλλο μας προσφέρει;



Δεν ισχυει αυτο το αντιθετο ισχυει τα mosfets γενικα εχουνε πολυ μικροτερες απωλειες απο τα bjt γι αυτο χρησιμοποιουντε κατα κορον σε εφαρμογες ισχυος.
Επισης εχουνε καλυτερα χαρακτηριστικα διακοπτικης λειτουργιας... δεν καταναλωνουνε ρευμα στην πυλη κτλπ... 
Απλα εχουνε το κουσουρι οτι θελουμε μεγαλη ταση πυλης.. αν και στα καινουργια κοματια ουτε αυτο συμβαινει τοσο εντονα
Γενικα σε εφαρμογες pwm ειναι must απλα στο παραδειγμα που δινεις το συγκεκριμενο mosfet τυχαινει να ειναι αχρηστο δεν σημαινει οτι και τα αλλα που κυκλοφορουνε εχουνε
τετοιο RDSon και τετοια Vgs   το 0.15ohm ειναι τεραστιο νουμερο για mosfets συνηθως ειναι ποιο χαμηλο to RDSon πχ 0.005 - 0.03 Ohm

----------


## ALAMAN

> Σε χαρακτηριστικα γενικα τα n mosfets ειναι καλυτερα αλλα τα p εχουνε το πλεονεκτημα οτι αμα κανεις οδηγηση high side θες μικρη ταση στην πυλη ανω στα n θες μεγαλη ταση που ισως να ειναι πρακτικα αδυνατον να την βρεις.
> Οταν εχεις εφαρμογη pwm η πυλη εχει χωριτητκοτητα με αποτελεσμα να καθυστερει να πιασει την ταση που απαιτειτε για να ειναι στον κορεσμο και ετσι δεν εχεις καθετα μετωπα με αποτελεσμα
> να σπαταλαει χρονο στην ενεργο περιοχη αρα να εχει αυξημενες ενεργειακες απωλειες.
> 
> Το κυκλωμα που δινεις σιγουρα θα βελτιωσει το πραγμα αισθητα αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι μπορει να δωσει 1.5 - 2 Α οδηγηση που θελει η πυλη για να εχει καλα καθετα μετωπα
> γι αυτο επειδη γενικα περιπλεκει το κυκλωμα με πολλα transistors υπαρχουνε οι ολοκληρωμενοι mosfet drivers ενα τετοιο ψαχνω που να το κανω ευκολα και σιγουρα.



2A για πόλωση της πύλης; Γιατί τόσο μεγάλο ρεύμα; Υποτίθεται ότι τα mosfet τα χρησιμοποιούμε λόγω πολύ μικρού ρεύματος πύλης κ εγώ ήξερα
ότι ήταν κάτω από μΑ
Δοκίμασε κάποιον τελεστικό

----------


## mtzag

το μεγαλο ρευμα το θες για να νικησεις την χωριτικη συμπεριφορα της πυλης.
Σε εφαρμογες pwm μικρης συχνοτητας αυτο δεν σε ενδιαφερει τοσο γιατι και στην ενεργο περιοχη κατα το transition να βρισκετε καποια ωρα ειναι μικρες οι απωλειες λογω μικρης συχνοτητας σε μεγαλες συχνοτητες ειναι το προβλημα.
Ναι τα mosfets εχουνε πολυ μικρο ρευμα πυλης καλα το ξερεις το μεγαλο ρευμα οδηγησης το θες για να αντισταθμισεις την χωριτιτκοτητα της πυλης
και σε καμια περιπτωση αυτο δεν καταναλωνετε δηλαδη δεν εχεις απωλειες ρευματος στην πυλη οπως εχεις με τα bjt.

Driver ολοκληρωμενο θελω για την οδηγηση αλλα δεν ξερω πως το λενε στο ebay αυτο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω, δεν καταναλώνεται μεγάλο ρεύμα στην πύλη αλλά χρειαζόμαστε μεγάλο ρεύμα για να αντισταθμίσουμε
την χωρητικότητα της πύλης;
Και πώς γίνεται να μην καταναλώνεται και να μην μετριέται σαν απώλεια ισχύος; Αν δεν καταναλώνεται τότε δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλο.
Πώς γίνεται να χρειαζόμαστε μια γραμμή τροφοδοσίας ικανή να δώσει υψηλά ρεύματα για μια πύλη που καταναλώνει κάποια nA?
Μήπως θέλεις πομπό ρεύματος; Διάταξη ρεύματος ανεξαρτήτου φορτίου;
Αν ψάξεις για mosfet drivers δεν βγάζει τίποτα;

======================

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-MOSFET-B...item3a8683c3b3

• Voltage: 3.3V, 5V
• Port: digital level
• Output load voltage :0-24V
• Output load current: <5A (1A need to add more heat sink)
• Platform: Arduino, MCU, ARM, raspberry pi

===============================

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...doc/21946a.pdf

Για δες κ εδώ
http://www.ti.com/lit/ml/slup169/slup169.pdf

----------


## klik

Υπάρχουν στιγμιαίες μετακινήσεις φορτίων, τόσο για την ενεργοποίηση (πρέπει να φορτίσεις την επαφή της πύλης), όσο και στην απενεργοποίηση (πρέπει να αφαιρέσεις το φορτίο γρήγορα).  Δηλαδή στο ξεκίνημα και στο τέλος του παλμού οδήγησης της πύλης.
Κατανάλωση φυσικά υπάρχει και θερμαίνονται τα εξαρτήματα οδήγησης.
 Φυσικά όσο χαμηλότερη η συχνότητα, τόσο λιγότερη η μεταφορά φορτίων και η παραγόμενη θερμότητα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Εννοείς το στιγμιαίο ρεύμα στην αρχή φόρτισης του "πυκνωτή" στην επαφή πύλης;

----------


## klik

Ναι. Όπως και στην εκφόρτιση.

----------


## ALAMAN

Το στιγμιαίο βραχυκύκλωμα δηλαδή.
Δεν ήξερα ότι επηρεάζει τόσο την κατάσταση.

Για το πηνίο σύμφωνα με τον τύπο XL = 2πFL
XL=12V-Vled/0,3A , F=20kHz  <==>   250μH
Είναι καλά;
Vled είναι από 3 έως 3,4Vmax, 1W είναι το led άρα πιστεύω στα 0,3Α θα έχει πτώση τάσης 3,2V περίπου

----------


## FILMAN

Οι τύποι που αναφέρεις έχουν να κάνουν με τη συμπεριφορά του πηνίου σε κύκλωμα ημιτονοειδούς εναλλασσόμενου ρεύματος και δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με αυτό που θες να κάνεις.

Η τάση στα άκρα του LED είναι περίπου σταθερή άσχετα με το ρεύμα που το διαρρέει.

----------

